

Unsubscribe from Black Friday & Cyber Monday - jhull
http://engineerwithoutacause.com/unsubscribe-from-black-fridaycyber-monday.html

======
antidoh
Tangent: Christmas music in a store makes me feel like I'm in the fake
underground world in A Boy and His Dog. It's just creepy. They do it because
they think, or know through studies, that it increases the probability that
I'll buy something.

------
aioprisan
actually unsubscribing will not silence their spam cannons, just signal that
they'll need to be more innovative in keeping customers from unsubscribing and
spend more on user acquisistion

